# Removal of gastrostomy tube



## kathy a (May 13, 2013)

Our physician did a removal of a gastrostomy tube in the OR. Reading the CPT code descriptor and looking on-line ,CPT code # 43870 is an open surgical procedure requiring stitches. It also states, that if stitches were not used to use # 49999 the unlisted code? Some people have used # 43247 which is for an endoscopy with foreign body removal. I feel this is incorrect as to me a foreign body removal would be something that is stuck in the throat. If I use # 49999 code what would the fee be on this surgery? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks  Kathy


----------



## coachlang3 (May 13, 2013)

The practice I work for uses the appropriate e/m code for a simple removal of g-tube.


----------



## bridgettemartin (May 14, 2013)

We also use E/M codes.


----------



## kathy a (May 15, 2013)

I could see using an E&M code if done in the office., but this was done in the OR??


----------

